# Chubuknives.com - New online knife shop?



## Messy Jesse (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.chuboknives.com/

Just found this site today, never seen or heard of it before. 

Has anyone else?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't say we really need another J-knife online retailer here in the US, but they look like they're ready for business.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't see myself becoming a customer, but I really like the clean design and navigation of the website.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice site


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

Never heard of them, but have heard of some brands they carry.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd only be excited if they carried quality knives that I couldn't find elsewhere. But that is not the case.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2012)

bkdc said:


> I'd only be excited if they carried quality knives that I couldn't find elsewhere. But that is not the case.



Pretty much my thoughts as well.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

I did look at the knife bags, I have yet to see those (brand) on any other site.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2012)

those are pretty common bags actually


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought so just haven't seen any on sites I have looked at.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of their Masamotos are cheaper than JCK, there Nenox are slightly cheaper than Korin... 

The thing that has me interested is that they ship from Japan via EMS, for us Internationals, that's great. A lot of online US sites don't ship overseas, or it's expensive.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 12, 2012)

Just wanted to say I ended up buying a knife from Jeremy at Chubo Knives. It was an amazing experience. He promptly answered all of my questions and sent additional photos. His current free worldwide shipping arrived in less than three days (over the weekend as well) and was very well packed with a personal thank you note.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 13, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Just wanted to say I ended up buying a knife from Jeremy at Chubo Knives.



What did you get?


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah got a Nenohi Nenox Corian Suji 230mm. My first chef who taught me about Japanese knives used a 270mm Corian Gyuto. It's sort of been my excalibur knife. I favour 240 sujis though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 13, 2012)

After I saw your post last night I browsed the Chubu site again (still love the layout and design), and found myself lingering over pictures of the Corian line; beautiful knives.

Congrats on obtaining your Excalibur!


----------



## OG Man (Jan 6, 2013)

I just got my new Tojiro DP Gyuto 210mm (8.3") along with a sharpening stone which I ordered from Chubu Knives. Excellent shopping experience and product quality!

Handling and shipment were lightning fast and Jeremy was extremely responsive. Well packaged goods (I could not wait to open it and it took a while to do so...).

I also liked the personal touch with the thank you note.

Very pleased and already thinking of my next knife...


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like he's been up and running since Feb 2012 in Florida.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome OG Man, congrats on the new knife. After you've used it a bit let us know what you think!


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 7, 2013)

That's spam..... I guess Jeremy is watching all the boards. Really pissed me off at first being an admin on another board but I let it go until now. It really tells what a company is like when they do something like this to promote instead of coming on the board introducing themselves to a community that would buy from them. I will not be buying anything from Jeremy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> That's spam..... I guess Jeremy is watching all the boards. Really pissed me off at first being an admin on another board but I let it go until now. It really tells what a company is like when they do something like this to promote instead of coming on the board introducing themselves to a community that would buy from them. I will not be buying anything from Jeremy.




Please PM me any info you have regarding this.


----------

